# SA BHCT shenanigans (all members)



## Zero&One (Jan 30, 2019)

What the heck, this was done to the original Verigo movie trailer so it might not come across well. My first attempt at strings and music to video... as you can probably tell.

I left the last bit in to scare my 71 year old mother (and it worked). Thankfully she's still with us!


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jan 30, 2019)

Nice one, I enjoyed it and it fit the movie premise. This is the kind of music that doesn't get old. 
The BHCT really is a wonderful toy, I mean tool. It's capable of many different things but it really does excel at doing classic film score sound.

Anyone else brave enough to come out and play?


----------



## whiskers (Jan 30, 2019)

wilifordmusic said:


> Anyone else brave enough to come out and play?


Maybe one day


----------



## BlackDorito (Jan 30, 2019)

wilifordmusic said:


> Anyone else brave enough to come out and play?


Sounds like Wilford is issuing a challenge ... time to rev up our BHCT and take it for a spin


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 31, 2019)

BlackDorito said:


> Sounds like Wilford is issuing a challenge ... time to rev up our BHCT and take it for a spin



BHCT Battles


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jan 31, 2019)

Hahahahaha. It's a friendly challenge. No bloodshed please.


----------



## stevebarden (Jan 31, 2019)

I love this library! Very fun sounds. I created two cues to familiarize myself with its capabilities, both 100% BHCT. Trying to capture the essence of Bernard Herrmann.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jan 31, 2019)

Nice job Steve. Both pieces convey the essence of Bernie.

Hey James, since you have a great thread title, can we piggyback compositions on here for the "battle"?


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 31, 2019)

wilifordmusic said:


> Hey James, since you have a great thread title, can we piggyback compositions on here for the "battle"?



Yeah! No eye poking allowed


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jan 31, 2019)

So, more of a polite battle.
In that case, I'll see if I can whip up something new next week.

Meanwhile here's some theme music for the battle based on another composer I like.
It uses BHCT, SA Studio Strings for measured trem, and StaightAhead Samples Jazz Drums.


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 31, 2019)

wilifordmusic said:


> Meanwhile here's some theme music for the battle based on another composer I like.
> It uses BHCT, SA Studio Strings for measured trem, and StaightAhead Samples Jazz Drums.



Love it! Perfect theme tune. Nice work


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jan 31, 2019)

James, do you wanna say comps should be a majority BHCT, but if the piece needs a little "something" here and there we won't be mean? Since you were nice enough to open up your thread, I think it's only polite to let you call the game.
I'm happy either way.
By the way lurkers, if you don't have this library it's good and fun. And today's the last day of the sale.
I'm gonna sign off for now. Time for the day gig.

Steve

Thanks, enjoyed the challenge of a non-Bernie Classic sound.


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 31, 2019)

Sounds good, spicing up comps with other products is fine. As long as the main theme uses BHCT we won't send in the heavy crew.
Look forward to hearing peoples posts!


----------



## Henu (Feb 1, 2019)

Here's something I did last year for a radio show. It's 90% BHCT if I remember correctly- the guitar is real, the other set of bongos is from Impact Soundworks and the Theremin is from SoundIron.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/retrokauhu_v1-mp3.18229/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 1, 2019)

Henu said:


> Here's something I did last year for a radio show. It's 90% BHCT if I remember correctly- the guitar is real, the other set of bongos is from Impact Soundworks and the Theremin is from SoundIron.



Theremin is the icing on the cake!


----------



## wilifordmusic (Feb 1, 2019)

That was great. I felt like I should get out my bell bottoms and platform shoes and chase aliens.
Somewhere in the future approx. 1983. All while hanging out with groovy people.


----------



## styledelk (Feb 1, 2019)

These demos are incredible.


----------



## gussunkri (Feb 2, 2019)

So much nice music in this thread. If I didn’t already own BHCT, you guys would have pushed me over the edge with these tracks.


----------



## Tice (Feb 3, 2019)

I really love this thread and have been keeping my eye out for more compositions done with this library to see what other people can do with it. For this occation especially I spent my Sunday composing this piece using only the Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit, Not even other plugins were used. I used everything the way it came out of the box, except for a little bit of adjusting volume sliders here and there.

Please feeback to your heart's content...


----------



## artomatic (Feb 3, 2019)

So legit.
Just curious, what's that (horn blip?) @ 2:06?
Awesome track, Tice!


----------



## Tice (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback! I see what you mean about the little bump at 2:06, I should have checked it better before posting! It's a modulation programming mishap. I overlooked it.


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 3, 2019)

Tice, that's excellent work! It kept me on the edge all the way through, not knowing where it was going to next. The percussion is spot on


----------



## Tice (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Tice (Feb 4, 2019)

I went back into the Cubase file to see about that little sound at 2:06. There's definitely something going on within the sample itself, but it can be mitigated with programming.


----------



## Tice (Feb 16, 2019)

Is anybody else going to throw their hat in the ring here? I'd love to see what other people are getting out of the BHCT...


----------



## wilifordmusic (Feb 16, 2019)

Sorry to leave you hangin' Tice. Been a couple of busy weeks but I get a day off next week. I'll see what sort of Bennie magic I can whip up.

Steve


----------



## Tice (Feb 16, 2019)

wilifordmusic said:


> Sorry to leave you hangin' Tice. Been a couple of busy weeks but I get a day off next week. I'll see what sort of Bennie magic I can whip up.
> 
> Steve


Oh, looking forward to it!!


----------



## wilifordmusic (Feb 21, 2019)

Sorry Guys and Gals, I got tied up with domestic type chores as well as work and "The Storm" isn't done yet. I'll post it as soon as I think it's ready. 

see you soon, Steve


----------



## BlackDorito (Feb 27, 2019)

Here's my first experiment with BHCT. Afraid I went pretty quirky on this one. Please forgive the shameless movie reference. [There's also an obscure ballet reference if you can find it]

All BHCT (even the Wind fx), with the addition of the close-mic Simcock felt piano. No reverb added.


----------



## Tice (Feb 27, 2019)

Oh, I love it! Was that a sacre du printemps reference in there?
I like how diverse this was, really went all over the place, but it's tention also managed to stay subdued.


----------



## BlackDorito (Feb 28, 2019)

Yep, Sacre chord ... good call. [I guess it wasn't exactly hiding ] Thanks for listening.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Feb 28, 2019)

Here ya go folks. Hope you like it. All BHCT.

Steve


----------



## wilifordmusic (Feb 28, 2019)

Ooops. Forgot to post this one in the last batch. Mostly BHCT with a little help from SA Studio Strings.
A nice contrast to "The Storm".

Hope you like this one too.

Steve


----------



## Tice (Feb 28, 2019)

Oh, I really like how much power you're getting out of the brass section! Very powerful chords and instrumentation!
In the second one the opening flute chord strongly reminds me of a part of the 'Dennis steals the Embryos' track from Jurassic Park, except Williams built it with brass mostly. But very much the same chord make-up and even pitch.


----------



## BlackDorito (Feb 28, 2019)

Night Winds is evocative and left me wondering what happens next in that piece. Hope you have a chance to extend it.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks to you both for the kind words. Bennie was my main inspiration for both although Night Winds sort of evolved and took a left turn. Now when I hear it, I think of Captain Kirk being bedazzled by some green space girl.
Both started as chordal exercises. 
Night Winds started with the mixed flutes chord patches and then I wanted to do some 4 part strings using the half section hi strings and cellos from the Studio Strings.
The Storm started with the ending chords and then I figured out that they were the end.
Then I flailed around a while and figured out the first bits.

Steve


----------



## Zero&One (Mar 1, 2019)

Great stuff! Really set the mood in both of them.
BHCT is such a gem.


----------



## Tice (Jul 21, 2019)

Just dropping by here to see if anyone has been making more with the BHCT since March. I hunger for more Bernard...


----------



## AndyP (Sep 9, 2019)

I lost this library a little out of focus. But since there is a project in the pipeline that is less in the classical orchestra, more in the series noire area this library could fit perfectly.
The low range sounds incredibly dynamic and voluminous, also relatively dry. 
It's on my wishlist and I probably won't hesitate much longer.
The BHCT convinces me of the sound without any compromises. Difficult to copy with other libraries, and the composition of the patches makes sense and looks very promising.


----------



## Iskra (Sep 9, 2019)

I overlooked this thread shamefully! 
I love BHCT, probably my favorite library taking it as a whole and as a concept. Makes sense from the musical point of view and sampling wise it sound delicious to me. 
This are some pieces I did way long ago, a bit in a hurry when the library was launched (thought it would be good to share in this thread):

<iframe width="100%" height="450" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" allow="autoplay" src=""></iframe>


----------



## Zero&One (Sep 10, 2019)

Iskra said:


> I overlooked this thread shamefully!
> I love BHCT, probably my favorite library taking it as a whole and as a concept. Makes sense from the musical point of view and sampling wise it sound delicious to me.
> This are some pieces I did way long ago, a bit in a hurry when the library was launched (thought it would be good to share in this thread):



Love it! Playful ghost is excellent 
Funny thing, I was just thinking about this thread the other night and 2 posts popped up. I need to add a new tune to this thread soon.


----------



## Iskra (Sep 10, 2019)

James H said:


> Love it! Playful ghost is excellent


Thanks!
It was really fun doing it


----------



## Tice (Sep 10, 2019)

Wow, I love these!


----------



## Iskra (Sep 10, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## AndyP (Sep 12, 2019)

I ordered it now. So far the most convincing sound I've ever heard. 
BBCSO will probably be the next purchase ... I am curious whether they will be somehow combinable.


----------



## Iskra (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm curious too, but I don't think they will be difficult to combine. Maida Vale is not a very reverberant place (not as reverberant as the Hall at AIR), so just playing with the mic positions in both libraries should do the trick (plus a nice tail at the end?).
Christian Henson made a video mixing BHCT with Spitfire Symphonic orchestra, and it worked great in his hands.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 13, 2019)

Installed today. After many years of Vi use and many libraries of other manufacturers my first Spitfire library. I don't regret it.

BHCT was exactly what I was looking for. I didn't get this special sound with any of my libraries. I like the small space, I like the dynamic, I like how the patches were put together and to my surprise it's very resource friendly because of the single articulation patches or turn off articulations you don't need. 
And it harmonizes perfectly with the Steinway D-274 from VSL. 

That actually gives hope that the BBCSO can also become a companion on my macbook.

All in one tool. It's a bit special, but that's exactly what it's supposed to be. I have a lot of fun with it.
But why some articulations were outsourced, in an extra folder into own patches, instead of offering them together in a patch or folder, I didn't quite understand. 

I guess because they were not mappable in the GUI, which is the case with one or two patches. They can only be switched by KS because the GUI doesn't display them anymore.
This makes it a little awkward to use these patches. 

Off it goes, awesome concept.


----------

